# my riding..call me on it



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Okey so this is only my second time on him and first time in just a tomb thumb so i was a bit unsure and sitting really deep for that reason lol hence the chair seat look. And i usually ride 2 handed but i was trying to stay off his face and just let him move.Also i look very slouchy and lazy . anything else you guys see please do not hesitate to call me on it


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

honestly you look good  i dont think it looks slouchy; i just think you need to lean back. just a little


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha thanks :] i guess im just used to being called on slouching lol ..im known for it hah :]


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i don't think you look slouchy at all. I do think you lean forward a little much but I am hallow in my back and stick straight up instead of sitting more on my pockets like I should. 
What size is your saddle seat? I just was curious because you have a lot of room in that sucker.

BTW, LOVE THE LAST PICTURE...very pretty


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

gidget-ya i could sit back more.. haha im not sure i believe its a 15 in if im correct .. we bought them to grow into but i think i stopped growing before i fully fit it haha ..and thank you :]


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you lower your stirrups your saddle will probably fit you better. Right now they look to short, your only supposed to be able to fit a hand between you and the saddle


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I agree on the lean back a bit part, but otherwise you look really good! You are a natural born rider, keep it up!!:clap:


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't really notice anything, exept where's your helmet? lol


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Nothing too big sticks out to me except for in the first photo, you seem to be sitting really far back in the saddle, like almost on the cantle. Remember to keep your shoulders back too, thats the main things that I noticed.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

barrelracer86-i could probly use to lower them a hole or two..i had brought them up because they stretched and were a bit long so i brought them up 2 holes instead of one.
shadow-thank you :] 
cheyennes mom-hehe i know i forgot to put it on
gidji-yea i had gotten pushed back some becasue he sped up and threw his head up right then so i look funny ahahah. thanks :] ya i need to remember the shoulders


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Like the others' have said...you look really good, and you already pointed out your flaws so nothing for me to point out. You are a very pretty girl, and so is your horse.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

pechos-thank you :] its good to hear that i can point out what im doing wrong,although i dlike to get rid of them haha.And thank you, hes my new lease and love haha he tries so hard but can be a stubborn buttmunch too


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ haha, same with my horse Cheyenne! She can be a really big fat brat sometimes (exept for she's the skinniest horse in the stable, and she's only 14.2 hh) 
Tip: Try getting someone to vid tape you and then watch it, and write down the things you need work on. Memorize these things, and then the next time you go riding you can work on them! Thats what I did and it works great!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Your position isn't to bad, but you can tell that it's not affective riding at all. The horse you're riding is the one who will show us what your riding is really like. Your position is really not bad at all, but your mount is a disaster from the lack of riding support from it's rider.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

My2geldings, could you explain that a little more? I think I'm getting what you're saying (from my own observations of the pictures) but I'm not exactly sure. 

Thanks =)

In my opinion, you look really uncomfortable. You need to lower your stirups a couple holes and relax. His head needs to come down, too. Bring your shoulders back, and breath. And smile, too =) When you ride two handed, you need to practice the correct way to hold your reins. Thumbs up and pinkies out. My riding instructer used to tell me, "Like your holding an ice cream cone..." But I changed it around to "Like your holding baby hamsters... And you might squish their guts out if you screw it up" Hahaha. The future of two baby hamsters depends on your ability to hold your reins correctly =D


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

my2geldings-yes can you please explain that more
thatgirlsacowboy-i usually dont hold my reins like that but i was trying to stay off his head (i have to remind myself ) i usually do hold the reins with both hands correctly and he is still being worked with on his head and stuff but hes gotten way better then he was a year ago.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Your saddle looks to big for you!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah your reins are barrel reins, right? They're kind of short, so in able to hold them correctly I cans see how you would be on his mouth quite a bit. Maybe try some longer reins? The rope reins that I ride with are about 9 feet or so. They're pretty long, but I perfer them over short reins. You have enough leeway to get what you want done. =)


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

sinsin4635 said:


> Your saddle looks to big for you!


I don't think so, mine's kinda like that....
What size is that barrelraceingarabian?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thatgirlsacowboy-oh i can make them longer if i need to.. i had themm short because i was guessing ont he length i needed for him haha
cheyennes mom-i cant remember i think its a 15inch but id have to double check it tomorrow. It actually holds me in really well usually 
sinsin-it looks that way but being in it,it actually fits well (if that makes any sense hah)


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok I am jelous of how brown you are! Its winter here. Sorry guys probs a bit off topic you look good is he a new horse?

Lani ... xX


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> thatgirlsacowboy-oh i can make them longer if i need to.. i had themm short because i was guessing ont he length i needed for him haha
> cheyennes mom-i cant remember i think its a 15inch but id have to double check it tomorrow. It actually holds me in really well usually
> sinsin-it looks that way but being in it,it actually fits well (if that makes any sense hah)


 
okay then ya I'm a fourteen-fifteen too so ya I'm pretty sure thats the right size of saddle. You could also fit into a 14" though too if you wanted.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

horserlife-haha im usually darker actually .. well hes my new lease horse and the pics are from our second ride in almost a year now. since i left the barn last year . 
cheyennes mom- ya i could fit a 14 but we thought i would grow into a 15 in since i was in a 14 then but i guess im not going to haha ill just have to look small in it ..since i love it waaay to much to try and get rid of it besides i dont have the money for that


----------

